# 

## hejjpozn

Witam!
Właśnie jestem na etapie negocjowania cen ze składem budowlanym i mam problem, jak obliczyć jaka ilość betonu będzie mi potrzebna na fundamenty i stropy. Moje funadamenty to 12,50x10,50 szerokosć 1m, głębokość 40cm.
Do tego mam dwa stropy (dom z płaskim dachem) 12,50x10,50 i 9x10,50. Będę wdzięczna jeśli podacie ile orientacyjnie zużyliście na wylewki. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że będę potrzebowała go więcej, bo większość z was ma dach spadzisty, czyli odpada wam jeden strop. Jeśli jest jakiś wzór na obliczenie to bardzo proszę o podanie.

Asia

----------


## jajmar

> Witam!
> Właśnie jestem na etapie negocjowania cen ze składem budowlanym i mam problem, jak obliczyć jaka ilość betonu będzie mi potrzebna na fundamenty i stropy. Moje funadamenty to 12,50x10,50 szerokosć 1m, głębokość 40cm.
> Do tego mam dwa stropy (dom z płaskim dachem) 12,50x10,50 i 9x10,50. Będę wdzięczna jeśli podacie ile orientacyjnie zużyliście na wylewki. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że będę potrzebowała go więcej, bo większość z was ma dach spadzisty, czyli odpada wam jeden strop. Jeśli jest jakiś wzór na obliczenie to bardzo proszę o podanie.
> 
> Asia


Beton w składzie budowlanym czy cement ?
Wzór do liczenia ilości betonu to A x B x H =X [m3] 
A-długość elemntu
B- szerokość elementu
H -wyskośc elementu

----------


## hejjpozn

Tak chodziło mi o cement. Bardzo dziękuję.

----------


## jajmar

> Tak chodziło mi o cement. Bardzo dziękuję.


Jeżeli o cement to do fundamentów w sensie ław i wylewanych ścian raczej nie zuzyjesz nic - zamów gotowy beton w betoniarni 
To samo stropy. 

Jeżeli chodzi o wylewki to cementu pójdzie ~350kg/m3.

----------


## hejjpozn

Jeżeli o cement to do fundamentów w sensie ław i wylewanych ścian raczej nie zuzyjesz nic - zamów gotowy beton w betoniarni 
To samo stropy. 

Zgadza się, fundamenty będą lane z gruchy, ale muszę wiedzieć orientacyjnie ile będzie potrzebnego materiału, bo za gotowy też muszę zapłacić.

----------


## martinez44

Z gruchy? - no to szykuj się na wydatki.
Będzie ze 300zł/m3

A z betoniarki:
cement - 160 zł (400 kg w cenie 400 zł/tonę)
żwir - 1200 kg przy cenie 25 zł za tonę to 30 zł
piach - 600 kg przy cenie 12 zł za tonę to 7 zł
robocina dla 2 osób kręcących beton i wożących na miejsce wylewania 30 zł ( po jakieś 10 zł za godzinę)
W sumie wychodzi: conjawyżej 230 zł za 1 m3 betonu.

W sumie jak beton będzie wibrowany to można dać spokojnie 300 kg cementu na 1m3.  :big grin:

----------


## dj80

> Z gruchy? - no to szykuj się na wydatki.
> Będzie ze 300zł/m3
> 
> A z betoniarki:
> cement - 160 zł (400 kg w cenie 400 zł/tonę)
> żwir - 1200 kg przy cenie 25 zł za tonę to 30 zł
> piach - 600 kg przy cenie 12 zł za tonę to 7 zł
> robocina dla 2 osób kręcących beton i wożących na miejsce wylewania 30 zł ( po jakieś 10 zł za godzinę)
> W sumie wychodzi: conjawyżej 230 zł za 1 m3 betonu.
> ...


Ja miesiąc temu za m3 betonu B20 płaciłem 240 zł. Z transportem, do tego 300 zł za pompę. NIe wiem, jak obliczyłeś cenę robocizny, najwyraźniej zabrakło jednego zera, a to i tak byłoby jakoś dziwnie mało. Poza tym nigdy w betoniarce nie ukręcisz takiego betonu jak z betoniarni. 

Pozdr
DJ

----------


## *Strzelba*

> Ja miesiąc temu za m3 betonu B20 płaciłem 240 zł. Z transportem, do tego 300 zł za pompę. NIe wiem, jak obliczyłeś cenę robocizny, najwyraźniej zabrakło jednego zera, a to i tak byłoby jakoś dziwnie mało. Poza tym nigdy w betoniarce nie ukręcisz takiego betonu jak z betoniarni. 
> Pozdr
> DJ


Witam
Podawajcie proszę przy takich postach gdzie te ceny ? (region).
Niestety muszę 25 m3 wlac do wykopów czyli 6 - 7,5 kzł + pompa. 
No i 1,5 k różnicy to więcej niż cena stali w tej ławie (a więc całkiem sporo, bo zaczynam budowę za gotówkę  :smile:  ).
Z góry dzięki.

----------


## dj80

> Witam
> Podawajcie proszę przy takich postach gdzie te ceny ? (region).
> Niestety muszę 25 m3 wlac do wykopów czyli 6 - 7,5 kzł + pompa. 
> No i 1,5 k różnicy to więcej niż cena stali w tej ławie (a więc całkiem sporo, bo zaczynam budowę za gotówkę  ).
> Z góry dzięki.


Rejon Warszawy, więc okolica raczej nie najtansza. Miało być 240 netto, ale że bez faktury, to zrobiło się 240 brutto. 


Pozdr
DJ

----------


## irreality

ceny z końca listopada - beton z betoniarni (Wrocław) - wszystkie ceny netto

Beton B20 - 200 zł / m3
Transport (17 km od centrum Wrocławia) - 30 zł / m3
Podgrzanie betonu - 12 zł / m3
Środek mrozoodporny - 15 zł / m3
Pompa (21 m3) wraz z dojazdem - 150 zł / całość

Czyli 276 zł netto / m3 betonu B20 z dodatkami mrozoodpornymi, dowozem i pompą...

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Z gruchy? - no to szykuj się na wydatki.
> Będzie ze 300zł/m3


Zalezy od regionu. Slask - Wodzislaw Sl. Betonowalem w pazdzierniku 2007 - lawy (35m3), w czerwcu 2008 - pierwszy strop 150m2 (30m3 betonu) i we wrzesniu 2008 - drugi strop 150m2 (30m3 betonu). Za kazdym razem cena bez zmian - 215 pln brutto (z faktura vat 7%, deklaracja zgodnosci i certyfikatem ze to b20) za beton B20 z transportem, pompa, ulozeniem, zawibrowaniem listwa. Na gotowo poprostu. Strop 30m3 = 6,5k pln. Jakbym to mial lac z betoniarki ... !! Dziekuje. A wyszlo by duzo drozej, juz pisze nizej czemu :smile: 




> A z betoniarki:
> cement - 160 zł (400 kg w cenie 400 zł/tonę)
> żwir - 1200 kg przy cenie 25 zł za tonę to 30 zł
> piach - 600 kg przy cenie 12 zł za tonę to 7 zł


Ha, ha. No wlasnie. Zwir to nie 25 pln / tone tylko 50-60 pln / tone. Piasek - za 12 pln to nawet drugiej klasy nie kupisz - porzadny to 20-30 pln / t..




> robocina dla 2 osób kręcących beton i wożących na miejsce wylewania 30 zł ( po jakieś 10 zł za godzinę)
> W sumie wychodzi: conjawyżej 230 zł za 1 m3 betonu.


Czyli liczysz, ze 1m3 te dwie osoby przewioza w 1,5h (2 x 1,5 = 3 roboczogodziny). To teraz powiedz, jak tu wylac strop 30m3 - trzebaby to robic 45h non stop!! No ja dziekuje. Mi te 30m3 zalali i zawibrowali w 45 minut  :Smile:  Z betoniarki wyszloby mnie jakies 300 pln / m3 i roboty na trzy dni po pachy.

pozdrawiam!

----------


## bobiczek

Przy tych temperaturach - nie ma tematu mam nadzieję

----------


## martinez44

> Napisał martinez44
> 
> Z gruchy? - no to szykuj się na wydatki.
> Będzie ze 300zł/m3
> 
> 
> Zalezy od regionu. Slask - Wodzislaw Sl. Betonowalem w pazdzierniku 2007 - lawy (35m3), w czerwcu 2008 - pierwszy strop 150m2 (30m3 betonu) i we wrzesniu 2008 - drugi strop 150m2 (30m3 betonu). Za kazdym razem cena bez zmian - 215 pln brutto (z faktura vat 7%, deklaracja zgodnosci i certyfikatem ze to b20) za beton B20 z transportem, pompa, ulozeniem, zawibrowaniem listwa. Na gotowo poprostu. Strop 30m3 = 6,5k pln. Jakbym to mial lac z betoniarki ... !! Dziekuje. A wyszlo by duzo drozej, juz pisze nizej czemu
> 
> 
> ...


U mnie było po tyle:

cement - 160 zł (400 kg w cenie 400 zł/tonę)
żwir - 1200 kg przy cenie 25 zł za tonę to 30 zł
piach - 600 kg przy cenie 12 zł za tonę to 7 zł
Odnośnie czasu to przy większej ilości trzeba więcej ludzi.

215 zł  za B20z roprowadzeniem i zawibrowanem to tanio wyszło. Nie sądzę aby taka cena była osiągalna dla większości inwestorów. No chyba że betoniatnia dokłada do interersu (sam cement dla betoniarni wyniesie ok. 100 zł netto).

----------


## Daga&Adam

> [...]
> Odnośnie czasu to przy większej ilości trzeba więcej ludzi.


Tyle, ze ograniczeniem jest posiadana betoniarka. Jak sie nie ma czegos konkretnego typu 250l na jeden zaladunek, tylko kupiona na allegro mieszarke do paszy 80l to na nic nam sie wiecej ludzi nie przyda  :Smile: 




> 215 zł  za B20z roprowadzeniem i zawibrowanem to tanio wyszło.


Wiem ale u nas sa takie ceny. Trzy, cztery betoniarnie mam w okolicy i ta coprawda byla najtansza (troche po znajomosci) ale roznice byly niewielkie - pozostale maja po 220-230 pln / m3 z wszystkim na gotowo.




> Nie sądzę aby taka cena była osiągalna dla większości inwestorów. No chyba że betoniatnia dokłada do interersu (sam cement dla betoniarni wyniesie ok. 100 zł netto).


Podobno zarobili na mnie ok. 15 pln / m3, czyli surowce, transport etc musialy ich kosztowac 200 pln. Kupilem od nich lacznie 95m3, czyli zarobili 1,5k pln. Jak na 3-4h roboty to i tak duzo  :wink: 
pozdrawiam!

----------


## jamaju

Ja w ubiegłym roku za beton B-20 z pompą i zawibrowaniem płaciłem 230 - 240 zł brutto, w zależności od zamawianej ilości, a zamawiałem jednorazowo niewiele bo 4 x po 7m3 i raz 12,5 m3.

----------


## Foczki

> Napisał hejjpozn
> 
> Witam!
> Właśnie jestem na etapie negocjowania cen ze składem budowlanym i mam problem, jak obliczyć jaka ilość betonu będzie mi potrzebna na fundamenty i stropy. Moje funadamenty to 12,50x10,50 szerokosć 1m, głębokość 40cm.
> Do tego mam dwa stropy (dom z płaskim dachem) 12,50x10,50 i 9x10,50. Będę wdzięczna jeśli podacie ile orientacyjnie zużyliście na wylewki. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że będę potrzebowała go więcej, bo większość z was ma dach spadzisty, czyli odpada wam jeden strop. Jeśli jest jakiś wzór na obliczenie to bardzo proszę o podanie.
> 
> Asia
> 
> 
> ...


plus 5% bo po pierwsze nierówno wykopane a po drugie jak zabraknie 1m3 to zanim dowiozą będzie po ptakach, trzeba lać w całości a nie robić składaka.
To na ławy, na stop nie trzeba dodawać ale trudniej policzyć. Objętość skomplikowana, beton wlewa się między gary. No tak ale szkołę każdy z nas skończył i geometrie miał  :big grin:

----------

> ... No tak ale szkołę każdy z nas skończył i geometrie miał


czy ja wiem ... a jak Pani od matematyki na kogoś sie uwzięła ... 



> ... Jeśli jest jakiś wzór na obliczenie to bardzo proszę o podanie.
> 
> Asia


w takim wypadku lepiej zamówic mniej, miec dwu panów  na podorędziu, betoniarke, pare worków cementu i kruszywo ...

----------


## michal1980

Dla mnie rachunek przy zalewaniu Fundamentów  i ławy był prosty:
 - Beton z Betoniarni - 240 zł za metr (Wielkopolska male miasto)
   potrzebowałem około 80 m3 czyli około 20000 zł
 - Beton z Betoniarki: 
    1. Cement 4,5 t x 420 zł = 1900 zl
    2. Zwir - ok 2500 zl (110 zl za przyczepe okolica wiejska)
    3. trzech ludzi do pomocy 3 x 100 zł = 300 zl (reszta to znajomi)
    4. Zbrojenie ok 3000 zl 
razem okolo 8000 zl czyli i tak o ponad polowe taniej!!!
Troche pracy było z przygotowaniem itd okolo tygodnia, ale nikt nie mowil że bedzie łatwo.

----------


## Aedifico

> Dla mnie rachunek przy zalewaniu Fundamentów  i ławy był prosty:
>  - Beton z Betoniarni - 240 zł za metr (Wielkopolska male miasto)
>    potrzebowałem około 80 m3 czyli około 20000 zł
>  - Beton z Betoniarki: 
>     1. Cement 4,5 t x 420 zł = 1900 zl
>     2. Zwir - ok 2500 zl (110 zl za przyczepe okolica wiejska)
>     3. trzech ludzi do pomocy 3 x 100 zł = 300 zl (reszta to znajomi)
>     4. Zbrojenie ok 3000 zl 
> razem okolo 8000 zl czyli i tak o ponad polowe taniej!!!
> Troche pracy było z przygotowaniem itd okolo tygodnia, ale nikt nie mowil że bedzie łatwo.


Czyli zużyłeś 4500 kg cementu na 80 m3 mieszanki? 56 kg/m3 ? No to z 1 MPa ten beton...

----------


## dziubek25077

> Dla mnie rachunek przy zalewaniu Fundamentów  i ławy był prosty:
>  - Beton z Betoniarni - 240 zł za metr (Wielkopolska male miasto)
>    potrzebowałem około 80 m3 czyli około 20000 zł
>  - Beton z Betoniarki: 
>     1. Cement 4,5 t x 420 zł = 1900 zl
>     2. Zwir - ok 2500 zl (110 zl za przyczepe okolica wiejska)
>     3. trzech ludzi do pomocy 3 x 100 zł = 300 zl (reszta to znajomi)
>     4. Zbrojenie ok 3000 zl 
> razem okolo 8000 zl czyli i tak o ponad polowe taniej!!!
> Troche pracy było z przygotowaniem itd okolo tygodnia, ale nikt nie mowil że bedzie łatwo.


Jak potrzebowałem 1 m3 betonu b-20 to zamawiałem gruche, jakoś nie wyoobrażałem sobie mieszania betoniarką żeby wyszło z tego coś konkretnego, przy 80m3 to chyba musiała być niezła jazda, albo masz małą gruche na podwórku.  :wink: 
Pozdro !!!

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Dla mnie rachunek przy zalewaniu Fundamentów  i ławy był prosty:
>  - Beton z Betoniarni - 240 zł za metr (Wielkopolska male miasto)
>    potrzebowałem około 80 m3 czyli około 20000 zł


No jak juz zaokraglasz to uczciwie - blizej 19k  :Smile: 




> - Beton z Betoniarki: 
>     1. Cement 4,5 t x 420 zł = 1900 zl


Juz Ci Aedifico napisal - na 80m3 4,5t cementu to masz dwa worki cementu na 1m3  :Smile: ) Proporcja na dobry B-20 to ok 350kg / 1m3, czyli 7 x wiecej! 80m3 * 350kg = 28t * 420 pln = 11,7k pln. Dalej rozowo ?  :wink:  Jezeli rzeczywiscie robiles taki beton na sciany / strop - bardzo powaznie sie zastanow gdzie tu dorwac tania firme wyburzeniowa, bo ten np. strop bedzie mial nosnosc rzedu parudziesieciu kg max / m2...
[/quote]




> 2. Zwir - ok 2500 zl (110 zl za przyczepe okolica wiejska)
>     3. trzech ludzi do pomocy 3 x 100 zł = 300 zl (reszta to znajomi)


I tych trzech ludzi zapierniczalo robiac 80m3 za 100 pln / leb ? Toc to conajmniej tydzien roboty.. Nawet przyjmujac ze to prawda - wychodzi 14,5k pln + prad 100 pln + woda + zapewne obiadki i browarki dla tych ludzi i znajomych. 15k pln, czyli 4k pln w kieszeni.. Z tym, ze jakosc betonu niewiadoma i roboty tydzien albo i poltora, a nie 2 godziny  :smile: 




> razem okolo 8000 zl czyli i tak o ponad polowe taniej!!!
> Troche pracy było z przygotowaniem itd okolo tygodnia, ale nikt nie mowil że bedzie łatwo.


U mnie B20 kosztuje 215, czyli 80m3 kosztowaloby 17,2k pln. Juz tylko 2,2k pln mniej. Nawet bym sie nie zastanawial..  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## DAWID S

> Witam!
> Właśnie jestem na etapie negocjowania cen ze składem budowlanym i mam problem, jak obliczyć jaka ilość betonu będzie mi potrzebna na fundamenty i stropy. Moje funadamenty to 12,50x10,50 szerokosć 1m, głębokość 40cm.
> Do tego mam dwa stropy (dom z płaskim dachem) 12,50x10,50 i 9x10,50. Będę wdzięczna jeśli podacie ile orientacyjnie zużyliście na wylewki. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że będę potrzebowała go więcej, bo większość z was ma dach spadzisty, czyli odpada wam jeden strop. Jeśli jest jakiś wzór na obliczenie to bardzo proszę o podanie.
> 
> Asia


Asiu!!!
Widze ze wiele madrych głów sie tutaj zebrało i probuja doradzic.
przy kupnie projektu powinnas miec dostep do skruconego kosztorysu - ja bynajmniej mialem - kupno projektu w Archonie.tam bylo uwzglednione ile betonu potrzeba.Oczywiscie wypadałoby to z weryfikowac,ale jezeli nie czujesz sie w tym pewna - bo nie musisz.zapewne bedziesz miala kierownika budowy - on powinien obliczyc,badz majster,ktory bedzie lał fundament,czy stropy.
pozdraiwam

----------


## Depi

> Jeśli jest jakiś wzór na obliczenie to bardzo proszę o podanie.


No po prostu nie wierzę....  :ohmy:  

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## michal1980

Widze że wszyscy są tu nieźle obliczeni, 
Skoro tacy z was specjalisci to od czego są kierownicy budowy.
Skoro większość z was leży na ... pieniądzach. 
zycze powodzenia w budowaniu palacy i bunkrów za 400 - 500 tys
pozdrawiam

----------


## seba_x

```
ile zużyliście betonu na wylanie fundamentu i stropu?
```

w fundament 47m3 , chudziak 18m3 , strop z podciągami i wieńcami 38m3   :ohmy:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Widze że wszyscy są tu nieźle obliczeni, 
> Skoro tacy z was specjalisci to od czego są kierownicy budowy.


Pijesz do tej firmy wyburzeniowej? No bo jezeli Twoj kierbud zgodzil sie na wykorzystywanie "betonu" z proporcji 50kg cementu na 1t zwiru, to cos z nim jest nie tak, bo to ma zadna wytrzymalosc! I nie ma to nic wspolnego z cena naszych domow.
pozdr.

----------


## Aedifico

> Widze że wszyscy są tu nieźle obliczeni, 
> Skoro tacy z was specjalisci to od czego są kierownicy budowy.
> Skoro większość z was leży na ... pieniądzach. 
> zycze powodzenia w budowaniu palacy i bunkrów za 400 - 500 tys
> pozdrawiam


Ja zaś zapraszam Ciebie na prelekcję bo oprócz Ciebie nikomu chyba jeszcze nie udało się stworzyć z 4500 kg cementu 80 m3 betonu.

----------


## Adamo&Misia

Polecam Betoniarnię BK BET tychy. Cena za B-20 215PLN netto - bardzo profesionalne podejscie. MI na same ławy fundamentowe poszło 30,5 m3.
Letni wieczór M44 murator

----------


## Andrzej.K

@hejpozn 
Ile cie kosztował fundament   i stropy? Ja właśnie przymierzam się do podobnego domku z płaskim dachem 2 kondygnacje 2 stropy ehh .
Jak liczyć zbrojenie na fundamenty stropy?, i gdzie jeszcze będę potrzebował drutu ?.
Budynek prosta bryła klocek chyba z solbetu bedę stawiał ale  mam jeszcze troszkę czasu na zastanowienie się.

----------


## MareMarz

hej...Andrzej - rzuciłeś się tutaj w prawie dwa lata po ostatni wpisie... :Smile:   ja mam tez podobny problem - nie wiem dokładnie ile tego betonu będzie mi potrzebne - wg projektanta - wychodzi makabrycznie dużo - po protu puści mnie z torbami...a mam budynek kwadrat 12x12..i w dodatku drewniany...jakby nie było trochę lżejszy  niż murowany...

----------

